# Utrogesten - Where to put it!!



## heskey (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi
I'm off to Reprofit for embryo adoption next month and have started on 6mg progynova per day. When my lining is 7mm I have to start 600mg of Utrogesten per day which are to be taken orally 2 x 100mg tablets three times per day. I have had cyclogest in previous ICSI in the UK and had pessaries for this. I remember seeing a thread which mentioned that you could take the tablets as pessaries as well is this the case as I am worried about the absorbtion by taking it orally?
Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Heskey,

Utrogestan can be taken orally or vaginally (they are only licensed via the oral route though). Absorption is good from either route and I'm not aware of any significant differences between them. Clinics all have their own different protocols depending on the procedure being carried out. You are best advised to follow the advice that your clinic has given you and if you still have any concerns then speak to them directly as they are the ones with the expertise on the differnet treatments and their own success rates with these.

All the best for your trip and treatment  

Maz x


----------

